# Traveling on I-5 through Washington State?



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

There is a cute little yarn shop in Centralia, Washington, a small rural town located 1/2 way between Seattle and Portland. It's a great mid-way stop and only one mile east of I-5 Exits 81 or 82. 

The place is called Loose Ends Fiber, located at 401 N. Tower Ave in the old "Main Street USA" antique district. She carries Cascade Yarns, Madeline Tosh, Universal Yarns, etc., and a great collection of Knitters Pride needles. Her boyfriend has a wood shop in the back and he makes the most beautiful, and affordable, yarn bowls out of local maple, walnut, and cherry woods.

She's only been open since October of last year. You'll know you've made it because the tree in front of her shop has been yarn-bombed and has become a landmark in it's own right. 

This summer has been rough on her since we've had such a mild winter and record-breaking heat this summer. She hasn't given up yet, though! 

Drop on by and enjoy.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for the recommendation. I will bookmark your comment for our next trip up to Seattle. Centralia is right on the way to Seattle as I remember.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a sister in Seattle. Next time I visit, I'll make sure to stop by. I LOVE the yarn bowls and they are so reasonably priced! Wish they had an internet store so I could buy one now!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn, I'm in Florida. Hope she does get an online shop. She could probably double or triple her business. We who love handcrafted things can appreciate the beauty of handmade yarn bowls.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know about the yarn shop!


----------



## tevalynn (Jul 14, 2015)

The online shop is in its infancy and hasn't been tested yet. www.looseendsfiberarts.com


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I hardly ever am in the area, but the information is much appreciated.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

If I had a car, I'd visit.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks! We drive by that exit every time we go to see my MIL. Now I know we have to get off the highway!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

You've done this shop a great service by providing this information to KP members. We're across the country from you but would love to visit their online site when it's up and running, as would many others.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

You've done this shop a great service by providing this information to KP members. We're across the country from you but would love to visit their online site when it's up and running, as would many others.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

tevalynn said:


> The online shop is in its infancy and hasn't been tested yet. www.looseendsfiberarts.com


I just went to the website and it looks like it's up and running just fine. Very expensive but beautiful yarns. Hard to see the two yarn bows in the small picture but I'm sure they'll add more pictures and info soon. For those who wish to visit when in the area, they have a link to a map to show you the way.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Fantastic 😊
Thanks for posting



tevalynn said:


> There is a cute little yarn shop in Centralia, Washington, a small rural town located 1/2 way between Seattle and Portland. It's a great mid-way stop and only one mile east of I-5 Exits 81 or 82.
> 
> The place is called Loose Ends Fiber, located at 401 N. Tower Ave in the old "Main Street USA" antique district. She carries Cascade Yarns, Madeline Tosh, Universal Yarns, etc., and a great collection of Knitters Pride needles. Her boyfriend has a wood shop in the back and he makes the most beautiful, and affordable, yarn bowls out of local maple, walnut, and cherry woods.
> 
> ...


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'm headed down to Portland from Seattle, so will stop in.


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Always glad to hear of a new fairly local shop! My girlfriend and I will definitely come up! We R in Vancouver, wa


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

And she's still there! I had bookmarked this topic when it first came up, and today I was finally able to get there. I bought some lovely baby yarn at a very good price. She has a good selection, including King Cole, which I haven't seen many places.


----------

